# Expertenmeinung gesucht :P



## djsivas (16. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche nach einem mittelstarken Gaming Computer und würde mir gerne eure Meinung holen über die Komponenten. Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?
Ich wäre schon glücklich, wenn ich ca. auf die 60 FPS komme bei FULLHD zum Beispiel bei Spielen wie Kingdom Come Deliverence.
Ansonsten wäre die Nutzung für Homeoffice mit AutoCAD geplant, das ist aber sekundär. Bei Mainboard-Auswahl bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher.

Bestand: 2x HP 27zoll Monitor 60Hz FullHd


 Zum Kaufen anvisiert:

GrafikkarteSAPHIRE Radeon   RX 5600 XT 6G GDDR6 HDMI/Triple DP OC W/BP(UEFI) + Displayport HDMI Adapter
CPUAMD Ryzen 5 3600x4,4Ghz AM4 36MB   Cache Wraith SpireMainboard oder
Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming Mainboard Sockel AM4 (ATX, AMD   B450, DDR4 Speicher, USB 3.1, NVME M.2, Aura Sync) MainboardMSI B450M TOMAHAWK MAX AMD AM4 DDR4   m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming MotherboardArbeitsspeicherCorsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB)   DDR4 3200MHZ C16 XMP 2,0 High Performance Desktop Arbeitsspeicher Kit,SchwarzSSDCrucial P1 CT1000P1SSD8 1TB Internes   SSD (3D NAND,NVMe,PCIe,M.2)Netzteilbe quiet! Pure Power 11 ATX PC   Netzteil 500W schwarz 80PLUS Gold BN293Prozessorlüfteraktuell Noctua NH-15 evt.   WärmeleitpasteGehäuseFractal Design Define R5 White, PC   Gehäuse(Midi Tower) Case Modding für (High End) Gaming PC,weiß


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Batze (16. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus, allerdings, bei Autocad, würde ich eher auf mindest 32 GB RAM gehen. Solche Programme fressen Ungemein Arbeitsspeicher, also wenn du damit arbeitest. Ich selbst würde sogar auf 64GB gehen wenn ich damit Profi arbeite, aber das wäre dann ein anderes System. Ansonsten kann ich da nichts schlimmes sehen was daneben ist.


----------



## djsivas (16. März 2020)

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich zeichne bloß 2D bin allerdings Profi-Anwender (beruflich). Gute Einwand bezüglich RAM 
Wie schaut es mit dem Mainboards aus die ich vorgeschlagen habe welche würdest du/ihr nehmen?


----------



## djsivas (16. März 2020)

Aja please bitte noch Unterstützung bezüglich Lüfter.
Wieviele,wie,welche Lüfter sollte ich noch zusätzlich montieren?
Ergänzung: Zum Bestand gehört noch der Noctua Lüfter nh-d15

Einer meiner wichtigsten Anliegen ist, dass der PC so geräuscharm wie möglich laufen sollte.

Vielen Dank an alle Beiträge im Vorhinein


----------



## Batze (16. März 2020)

Nun ja, gerade dieses MSI hat keine guten Bewertungen, eher mittel. Muss aber alles im Budget passen.
Ich selbst habe auch ein MSi Board, aber in der 150€ Preisklasse. Also ein wenig was anderes.
Ich mag eben diese 450er Boards nicht wirklich. Die haben Probleme ihre Platten zu verwalten wenn alles voll ausgelastet ist. Da stimmt etwas nicht mit dem Controller.
Aber wie gesagt, Budget. Und ich sagte ja auch, alles Okey. Richtig schlecht ist da nichts was du dir ausgesucht hast.
Und auch ein 150-200€ Board kann genauso gut mal schrotten.
Und wenn du nicht Übertaktest und nicht so wie ich da 6 Festplatten und zig andere Hardeware noch dran hast ist das vollkommen Okey.
Die CPU ist Top, zur Graka kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, da kann dir eventuell @Herbboy mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

djsivas schrieb:


> Aja please bitte noch Unterstützung bezüglich Lüfter.
> Wieviele,wie,welche Lüfter sollte ich noch zusätzlich montieren?
> Ergänzung: Zum Bestand gehört noch der Noctua Lüfter nh-d15
> 
> ...



Also, moderne Gehäuse haben schon ab 30-40€ oft 1-2 Lüfter dabei, die nicht laut sind. Zudem kannst du die bei Bedarf auch ans Board anschließen und so steuern, dass sie nur bei Last etwas schneller drehen. Insgesamt reicht eigentlich sogar einer "hinten" aus, sofern man nicht übertaktet. Maximal brauchst du aber vorne einen 140mm, der schön langsam dreht, und halt hinten einen 120mm. Nur falls man EXTREM empfindlich ist und selbst damit nicht klar kommt, könnte man vorne 2 Lüfter und vlt oben auch noch 1-2 hinmachen und dann alle SEHR langsam drehen lassen, was aber das Modell auch mitmachen muss. Was hast du denn aktuell für ein Gehäuse, Lüfter und Grafikkarte? Nur damit man weiß, was du so gewohnt bist.

CPU-Kühler sind auch ab 30€ schon enorm leise. Beim Noctua meinst du den NH-D15? Da du den vermutlich schon eine Weile hast (oder? ), musst du mal bei Noctua nach einem Umrüstkit für AMD AM4 fragen. Ansonsten ist der NH-D15 eigentlich viel zu viel, wenn der PC einfach nur leise sein soll - aber du hast ihn ja offenbar eh schon. 

Ich würde aber evlt. doch eine etwas stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen - FALLS es am Geld scheitert, würde ich dann eher beim Gehäuse sparen als an der Karte. Da sind, wie angedeutet, schon längst auch schon welche für nur 30-60€ top. Eines für 100€ ist schon eher luxuriös. 

Beim Netzteil ruhig das Pure power 11 CM, da isses wg der abnehmbaren Kabel leichter, den PC zusammenzubauen. 


Wegen des RAMs hängt es halt auch davon ab, was genau du machst. Du kannst es natürlich erstmal mit 16GB probieren. Wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst, nimm halt direkt 32GB, dann aber 2x16GB.


----------



## djsivas (17. März 2020)

Also die höchste Priorität ist für mich die Lautstärke. Ich bin leider so ein EXTREM empfindlicher Typ .
Das ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste und aktuell habe ich PC Komponenten von 2009. Mein aktueller PC ist so laut wie ein Staubsauger  .
Genau den NH-D15 Umrüstkit habe ich bereits gefunden, danke dir für den Hinweis. 
Was haltest du von der RX5700XT? Wie gesagt da ich bloß 1080p 60hz Monitore habe werde ich glaube ich keinen High-Performer Grafikkarte brauchen. 
Und irgentwie muss ich ehrlich sagen hat das Gehäuse es mir angetan ich würde sehr ungern darauf verzichten eventuell ein Aluminium Modell, hab aber noch keines gefunden.
Reichen die 500W bei dieser Konfiguration aus oder sollte ich auf 750W setzen? Laut einem Test verbraucht die RX5700XT bei Spitzenlast 481W


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

djsivas schrieb:


> Also die höchste Priorität ist für mich die Lautstärke. Ich bin leider so ein EXTREM empfindlicher Typ .
> Das ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste und aktuell habe ich PC Komponenten von 2009. Mein aktueller PC ist so laut wie ein Staubsauger  .


Genau DAS ist der Grund, warum ich gefragt habe. Du weißt vermutlich gar nicht, wie leise aktuelle Systeme sind. Steuer die Lüfter an, die das Gehäuse schon dabei hat, und falls es noch "zu laut" sein sollte, kannst du ja immer noch 2-3 leise Lüfter kaufen und die vorhandenen ersetzen. 

Bei voller Last kann so ein PC natürlich trotzdem noch "laut" sein, das hängt das vor allem von der Grafikkarte ab.




> Genau den NH-D15 Umrüstkit habe ich bereits gefunden, danke dir für den Hinweis.
> Was haltest du von der RX5700XT? Wie gesagt da ich bloß 1080p 60hz Monitore habe werde ich glaube ich keinen High-Performer Grafikkarte brauchen.


 Die 5700 XT wäre schon ein gutes Stück besser. Es ist halt so, dass eine 5600 XT RELATIV früh zu schwach werden könnte - du kannst aber natürlich auch eine 5600 XT nehmen und dann eben nicht erst in 3 Jahren eine neue Karte kaufen. 



> Und irgentwie muss ich ehrlich sagen hat das Gehäuse es mir angetan ich würde sehr ungern darauf verzichten eventuell ein Aluminium Modell, hab aber noch keines gefunden.


 meinst du jetzt wegen des Materials oder wegen der Farbe?



> Reichen die 500W bei dieser Konfiguration aus oder sollte ich auf 750W setzen? Laut einem Test verbraucht die RX5700XT bei Spitzenlast 481W


 Die reichen mehr als dicke, und die 481W sind sicherlich für ein komplettes System bei absoluter Volllast. Wo hast du den Wert denn her? Mit welcher CPU?


----------



## fud1974 (17. März 2020)

djsivas schrieb:


> Also die höchste Priorität ist für mich die Lautstärke. Ich bin leider so ein EXTREM empfindlicher Typ .



Ich hab mir auch einen Rechner zusammengebaut, die Kiste ist für mich wirklich im "Normalbetrieb" extrem leise.. unter "richtiger" Last (Spiele) springen natürlich die Lüfter an, dann rauscht es (vermutlich sogar überwiegend die Grafikkarte die man da hört)

Problem wenn es mal so leise ist.. man hört ALLES andere.. ich hab erst eine Tastatur (!!) geortet deren RGB Beleuchtung das Zirpen anfängt bei bestimmten Farben (nie gehört vorher), dann dass meine PS4 im ausgeschalteten Zustand (kein Standby) laufend vor sich hinzwitschert, jetzt, dass mein
älterer Sekundärmonitor auch nicht lautlaus ist sondern auch mit seinen Spulen etwas singt..... das viel mir vorher NIE auf.. insofern.. ein zweifelhafter Sieg.



djsivas schrieb:


> Reichen die 500W bei dieser Konfiguration aus oder sollte ich auf 750W setzen? Laut einem Test verbraucht die RX5700XT bei Spitzenlast 481W



Sicher? Ich lese was von 225 Watt.. fast 500 Watt erscheint mir für eine Grafikkarte recht viel.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch einen Rechner zusammengebaut, die Kiste ist für mich wirklich im "Normalbetrieb" extrem leise.. unter "richtiger" Last (Spiele) springen natürlich die Lüfter an, dann rauscht es (vermutlich sogar überwiegend die Grafikkarte die man da hört)
> 
> Problem wenn es mal so leise ist.. man hört ALLES andere.. ich hab erst eine Tastatur (!!) geortet deren RGB Beleuchtung das Zirpen anfängt bei bestimmten Farben (nie gehört vorher), dann dass meine PS4 im ausgeschalteten Zustand (kein Standby) laufend vor sich hinzwitschert, jetzt, dass mein
> älterer Sekundärmonitor auch nicht lautlaus ist sondern auch mit seinen Spulen etwas singt..... das viel mir vorher NIE auf.. insofern.. ein zweifelhafter Sieg.


 ja, ein leises Grundrauschen kann in der Tat besser sein als eine Beinah-Stille. Was meinst Du, wie viele Leute mit Wasserkühlung nix von den Lüftern hören, aber fast durchdrehen von einem leisen sirren der Pumpe, das man gar nicht hören würde, wenn ein Standardlüfter bei 50% laufen würde?    Da passt beinah schon der Ausdruck Phyrrus-Sieg... 




> Sicher? Ich lese was von 225 Watt.. fast 500 Watt erscheint mir für eine Grafikkarte recht viel.


 schrieb ich ja auch schon, das ist sicher der gesamte PC, wobei ich mich dann Frage, was für ein PC das genau war. Je nach CPU kann das hinkommen.


----------



## djsivas (17. März 2020)

Alter PC (I know sehr schwach): von Kiebel- KCS 184202 - Gamer-PC Intel i7-3770 Quadcore 4x 3,4GHz (Turbo bis 3,9GHz) | 8GB DDR3-1333 | 1000 GB SATA3 (6gb/s) | nVidia Geforce GTX650 2048MB GDDR5 
Der ist so laut wie ein Staubsauger -.-

Gehäuse: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neues Gehäuse: Sowohl als auch -Also Aluminium Design + aus echtem Aluminium und kein Plastik.
Grafikkarte-Leistungkay passt hab nochmal nachgeschaut, da hat sich jemand geirrt. Hab mir alle Specs durchgelesen.

Danke nochmals 
Herbboy


----------



## djsivas (17. März 2020)

Noch eine kleine Frage.
Ich befürchte irgentwie, dass die PS5 oder XBOX Scarlett eine bessere Grafikkarte haben könnte, weil ein großer Hype um die Grafikkarte der next Gen gemacht wird. Hoffentlich ist meine Grafikkarte die ich mir gerne kaufen würde nicht schlechter als die next Gen...


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2020)

djsivas schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage.
> Ich befürchte irgentwie, dass die PS5 oder XBOX Scarlett eine bessere Grafikkarte haben könnte, weil ein großer Hype um die Grafikkarte der next Gen gemacht wird. Hoffentlich ist meine Grafikkarte die ich mir gerne kaufen würde nicht schlechter als die next Gen...


Das ist ein "doofes" Thema, weil für die Konsolen viel Marketing dabei ist. Da wird gern die Rechenleistung genannt - die ist aber für die ganze Konsole bzw. den SoC gedacht, also einem Chip-Hybrid mit CPU- und Grafikkarten-Einheit in einem Bauteil. Bei einem PC kennt man an sich nur die Rechenleistung der Grafikkarte, die der CPU aber nicht. Die CPU übernimmt aber vieles vom Game, was bei der Konsole der "Soc" mit seiner genannten Rechenpower machen muss. 

Hinzu kommt, dass selbst bei Grafikkarten untereinander die Rechenleistung nicht unbedingt die Leistung in Games angibt. Es gibt Karten, die haben zB 10% mehr Rechenpower auf dem Papier als eine zweite Karte, aber die zweite Karte ist 30% schneller in Games.

Für die Konsolen wird auch offensiv mit "4k bei 60FPS" geworben - da kann aber keiner sagen, ob es dann auch eine richtig gute Grafik ist, für die man am PC eine aktuelle 800€-Grafikkarte brauchen würde, oder ob es zwar 4K und 60 FPS sind, aber bei einer Grafik, die am PC der Stufe "niedrig" entspricht.  Du kannst dazu auch mal diesen Artikel lesen: https://www.pcgames.de/Xbox-Series-...nsolen-nachbau-pcs-ps5-playstation-5-1344403/

Man kann da nix versprechen, ob nun Dein PC am Ende leistungsfähiger als die neuen Konsolen sein wird oder nicht. Aber definitiv werden die PC-Games weiterhin zu beschaffen sein, dass Dein PC, wenn du eine 5700 XT nimmst. ein ziemlich starker PC ist und auch in 2 Jahren die dann neuesten Games noch gut packt. 


Zum Gehäuse: die meisten nutzen Metall - rundherum Plastik ist ab 40-50€ an sich nur noch selten, und wenn, dann wirklich hochwertiger Kunststoff. Ein Alu-Gehäuse wäre aber das hier https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gaming-986b-dark-shadow-lc-986b-on-a1531267.html?hloc=de


----------



## fud1974 (17. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, ein leises Grundrauschen kann in der Tat besser sein als eine Beinah-Stille. Was meinst Du, wie viele Leute mit Wasserkühlung nix von den Lüftern hören, aber fast durchdrehen von einem leisen sirren der Pumpe, das man gar nicht hören würde, wenn ein Standardlüfter bei 50% laufen würde?    Da passt beinah schon der Ausdruck Phyrrus-Sieg...



Das glaube ich dir nach meinen Erlebnissen sofort! Kommt ja auch noch auf die Frequenz und die Art des Geräusches an.. Dezibel sagen so alleine gar nix aus.


----------

